# What now? (its been a long road)



## SamB78 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 
We have been ttc for over 10 years, I was told to lose 7 stone to get NHS treatment, I lost 9 Stone in total. We were then refused treatment because my FSH was too high.
Paid for one round of IUI , 6 months ago (£2.000) everything was as it should be and didn't work. My AMH is 0.4 and we do not have loads of money to keep going on, even if we did I don't know if I could cope with it emotionally. I have already gained over 3 stone back and am feeling pretty low right now, I feel like I need to accept it is not going to happen for us but don't have the first clue how to??
Any advice appreciated x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Sam 
Your AMH is very low.  Do you know your antral follicle count (AFC)?  If that too is low then together with your high FSH your chances of IVF are extremely low I'm afraid.  You don't say how old you are?  I'm surprised IUI was offered with low AMH 

Have you looked at using donor eggs or donor embryos?  This is really simple for the recipient as all you have to do is take a few extra hormones to prepare lining and pop the embryos back in.  I went abroad for my treatment doing all the preparation in UK before flying out and in effect having a holiday.  It was so easy and less stressful than IVF or even IUI which had involved tracking scans too. 
Good luck 
TCCx


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

SamB78 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> We have been ttc for over 10 years, I was told to lose 7 stone to get NHS treatment, I lost 9 Stone in total. We were then refused treatment because my FSH was too high.
> Paid for one round of IUI , 6 months ago (£2.000) everything was as it should be and didn't work. My AMH is 0.4 and we do not have loads of money to keep going on, even if we did I don't know if I could cope with it emotionally. I have already gained over 3 stone back and am feeling pretty low right now, I feel like I need to accept it is not going to happen for us but don't have the first clue how to??
> Any advice appreciated x


I'm not a big expert in this field, and I don't know what to say. But I want to support you. I know how you are feeling right now. I had few miscarriages and my doc told me I have no chances to get pregnant again. It's so devastating and exhausted, stressful, painful, sleepless nights make me crazy. 
I know I have to be strong in order to fight with problems I have, but I'm a woman after all and want to be weak, want to be in a role of a mother.


----------

